# Monark Super Twin Facebook Find



## REDAIR13 (May 9, 2020)

Picked up this one today. More of a carcass of a motorized bike rather than a motorized bike. It has the look, but is missing pretty much everything needed to be a motorcycle. Anyone by chance have a spare motor, carb, exhaust, etc laying around? Right now it is a rideable bicycle with the motorcycle sized tank on it.


----------



## whizzerbug (May 10, 2020)

nice find getting the rest may be a problem my suggestion would be to put a whizzer motor on it and ride it until you find the missing monark parts


----------



## Thurman (May 12, 2020)

Very cool. I have one of those tanks, just not the rest.


----------

